# Has anybody ever bought from Dragon Driving?



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

As title says really.

I like the look of some of the horses on there, although i've heard bad reviews on the website. Has anyone bought from Dragon Driving and what has your experience of it been like?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 August 2012)

There are some lovely horses on there. As long as your eyes are open and your vetting I dont see th difference from buying from horsemart really


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

I think it's the prices really, they're so attractive and quite cheap. It seems like a good buy but I wouldn't want to buy something and find out it's been doped or something.


----------



## annaellie (20 August 2012)

I bought one a few weeks ago I've never bought one so cheap and was worried that something was wrong or he had been doped. He was really quiet but in the few weeks I've had him his personality has really come out and he is turning out to be a super pony


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

annaellie said:



			I bought one a few weeks ago I've never bought one so cheap and was worried that something was wrong or he had been doped. He was really quiet but in the few weeks I've had him his personality has really come out and he is turning out to be a super pony 

Click to expand...

That's a nice story! 
I love happy endings. I'm looking at welsh ponies, shetland ponies and cobs. I'm interested in showing you see but all the ones i'm looking at look mistreated. Probably just me over-reacting. 

(Not buying at the moment, just looking)


----------



## annaellie (20 August 2012)

The pony I bought was ap near an RSPCA case and from what I can gather the people who I bought him from only bought him because of the condition of him. 
They really didn't have the space or time for him and built him up got some trust from him and put him up for sale. 
He was still quite scrawny and as I said really quiet but over the few weeks I've had him he is looking really well and is coming to call in the field and his personality is showing. Some of the mistreated ones may just need some tlc and if you go in with your eyes wife open and if needed take someone experanced you can get a real bargain on there


----------



## WelshD (20 August 2012)

I bought my Welsh pony from an ad on DD, the couple I bought him from were lovely and clearly knowledgable and have visited once to see how he is getting on


----------



## Beausmate (20 August 2012)

I bought a cracking cob through DD.  He was wormy* and desperately in need of a hoof trim, but well handled and a good weight.  He was pretty much as described in his advert too.  I'm very pleased with him.

*I worked in a racing yard where some of the yearlings were full of worms, so it's not just the lower end of the market!


----------



## hayinamanger (20 August 2012)

I have 2 grand cobs, both from Dragon Driving.  They are everything the adverts said they were, and more.  It's a lottery viewing any horse from any site, you go with your eyes open.


----------



## figgy (20 August 2012)

Hi, I bought a yearly colt off there about 6 weeks ago to keep my lovely big boy company, it's taken a long time to get his trust I still haven't got it fully yet but it's coming, he is the most loving little man every he trotted up to me yesterday, the guy I got him from was so nice he never pushed me in to buying and walked away when I was looking at them , the guy even delivered the colt off, then asked if I wanted the filly as the colt had a lovely home. I have to say it was the best thing I've done as he wasnt much money and my big boy is very happy he has a little brother.


----------



## hairycob (20 August 2012)

I bought a horse advertised on Horsemart & he was wormy. My friend did as well.


----------



## staceyn (20 August 2012)

I have bought it without even going to look ha! hes wonderful little shetland no issues lovely old owners.
Have also viewed lots of horses from there all fine yes some are gypsies but its not about them its about the horse and if you can see potential the prices are good so hardly a loss.


----------



## mcnaughty (20 August 2012)

Why would it make any difference where you buy a horse from?  So long as you get it vetted properly I cannot see the difference where you buy an animal - private, advert, auction or dealer.

I sold a beautiful filly foal on DD to a kind and knowledgeable home - we have kept in contact and she is doing well - they are also very happy.


----------



## Flame_ (20 August 2012)

I viewed but didn't buy a driving pony. It was absolutely obese and I think it had laminitis.   On the plus side, it seeded a solid driving pony.


----------



## Flame_ (20 August 2012)

^^ *seemed*


----------



## staceyn (20 August 2012)

Flame_ said:



			^^ *seemed* 

Click to expand...

Didnt know you could get driving pony seeds , Would like a few myself to grow


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 August 2012)

i haven't but if i was ever looking for a cob i would look on DD. As i see it i'm buying the horse/pony not the person selling it so i don't care if they're green with 3 heads if the horse is what i want  i don't understand the snobbery regarding DD, friend of mine bought a 2yr old warmbloodxTB from a breeder and paid over 1k, was full of worms and it took a jab from the vet to clear them up after 6 months of regular worming failed, pretty much unhandled and overpriced IMHO. Why is that scenario more acceptable to people compared to a well handled cob from someone on DD


----------



## em_123 (20 August 2012)

I haven't but I would.

You do have to weed through some of the duff ones on there, but to me with the economy how it is, the horses aren't cheap on there they are sensibly priced for what they are.

Horsemart ads seem so over priced at times.


----------



## sarahann1 (20 August 2012)

A friend of mine recently bought 2 youngsters via DD, less than £1.2K inc delivery from Ireland. Both in good health and one in particular is heading to be a *very* good little horse if he keeps going the way he's going. 

If as others have said if you go in eyes wide open and you have the money to make a mistake, I think its worth a shot.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (20 August 2012)

I've had two off DD, and they might not be my last...

The first was probably the most pathetic specimen ever advertised on there - a starved, wormy, louse-ridden yearling filly covered in scars and open sores. Of course she was also broken in and shod. 

She is now a stunning 3 year old who attracts admiring comments from everyone who sees her.

The other was a 14hh mule mare, supposedly 8 years old and broken to ride and drive.
She wasn't in bad condition, but terrified of everything. She DEFINITELY wasn't ride and drive, and at least twice that age, but I could tell all that when I went to see her and I couldn't leave without her.

She is still a work in progress, but I have high hopes for her!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 August 2012)

DD is just a website, you dont buy from them, you buy from the owners; its just an advertising site. 

Now some of the owners do things a lot of peeps on here dont agree with, like breaking in two year olds and putting yearlings in foal and great heavy men on skinny youngsters backs.

But some of them have amazing and wonderful horses on there.

So I would certainly buy off there, but as with any site I would be very wary about anything advertised and do thorough research before I bought. 

Personally I do have a bit of an issue with DD accepting adverts where there is clear neglect or cruelty in the horse's treatment; I do think there is a line they should draw. But equally I know that the horses might get a better home - if only that didnt involve lining the dodgy sellers pocket. Ah well....

What I wouldnt do is buy something I felt sorry for off there, because I think that just rewards the neglect. I would only buy something well cared for and decently treated. If only because worm damage etc or hammering the legs can come out later on.


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

Mixed responses just as I expected, I must admit.. I was thinking there would be more negatives! Fantastic response. Thank you!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 August 2012)

Black.Shadow said:



			I think it's the prices really, they're so attractive and quite cheap. It seems like a good buy but I wouldn't want to buy something and find out it's been doped or something.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think that that can only happen if you answer an ad on DD?
I've been looking recently and found at least 3 dealers , one whom I know personally.,  advertising on Horse Deals/ Horsemart as Private.  
As for buying off DD, I was the experienced friend, when my friend bought a pony for her beginner sons.  The pony was 7, broken to r&d but had bred a foal and been out of work for 2 yrs.  The advertisers were the livery yard who were selling to recoup their bill (signed over to them).  They are professionals and were very honest about the pony's history.  
She is brilliant, has taught both boys to ride, now hacks out alone with the older one and has won/placed at local shows in a variety of classes, including jumping.  She is 100% on the roads, knows her job inside out and looks after the boys. Mum also rides her occasionally and the pony has taken mum on a riding holiday. 
She was dirt cheap but is worth her weight in gold.  I would certainly buy from that professional again.


----------



## hairycob (20 August 2012)

There is an utterly gorgeous grey cob on there at the moment. If I was in the market I would be giving that one a call - & I'm not keen on greys!


----------



## WestCoast (20 August 2012)

If I was hugely disreputable I'd invest in ads in H&H and the pony club site. Would be easier to make a killing there.  At least on DD they seem to be priced for what they are (although sometimes as opposed to what they are described as).

Paula


----------



## lilyoftheincas (20 August 2012)

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-39320.html

Anyone got any spare cash? She's gorgeous!


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-39320.html

Anyone got any spare cash? She's gorgeous! 

Click to expand...

Oh my goodness


----------



## moana (20 August 2012)

I have, fantastic purchases, also sold with no problems.


----------



## WestCoast (20 August 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-39320.html

Anyone got any spare cash? She's gorgeous! 

Click to expand...

We're all at it. I want this one.

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-39365.html

Paula


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

Rather like this..
http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-20450.html


----------



## lilyoftheincas (20 August 2012)

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-37802.html 
This one looks like a good sort, why the low price? No mention of age...


----------



## hairycob (20 August 2012)

I like this one

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-39356.html


----------



## WestCoast (20 August 2012)

And another DD thread descends into horses we'd like to buy. It's like a guilty addiction. 

Paula


----------



## lilyoftheincas (20 August 2012)

Paulag said:



			And another DD thread descends into horses we'd like to buy. It's like a guilty addiction. 

Paula
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

It's awesome.
I love all these horses that people are putting up


----------



## CLM (20 August 2012)

LittleBlackMule said:



			I've had two off DD, and they might not be my last...

The first was probably the most pathetic specimen ever advertised on there - a starved, wormy, louse-ridden yearling filly covered in scars and open sores. Of course she was also broken in and shod. 

She is now a stunning 3 year old who attracts admiring comments from everyone who sees her.

The other was a 14hh mule mare, supposedly 8 years old and broken to ride and drive.
She wasn't in bad condition, but terrified of everything. She DEFINITELY wasn't ride and drive, and at least twice that age, but I could tell all that when I went to see her and I couldn't leave without her.

She is still a work in progress, but I have high hopes for her!
		
Click to expand...

I would really like to see some before & after pictures if you have any please.  Some look so poor in the ads, it is amazing to see the transformation that food, care & attention can make.


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

Just a novice question as I cannot for the life of me find any information online; Can you show piebald shetlands at shows, ie, ridden or inhand?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 August 2012)

Yes.  The Shetland society have separate classes for them.


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Yes.  The Shetland society have separate classes for them.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right but you can't do general shetland classes like with bays and chestnuts?


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-34671.html
wow!


----------



## WestCoast (20 August 2012)

Black.Shadow said:



http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-34671.html
wow!
		
Click to expand...

I know - problem is I suspect someone will pay more than she's worth as a sympathy sale.


----------



## MoodleCob (20 August 2012)

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-39587.html

^ this poor bu@@3r


----------



## Black.Shadow (20 August 2012)

Poor little chaps.


----------



## WelshD (20 August 2012)

Black.Shadow said:



			Oh right but you can't do general shetland classes like with bays and chestnuts?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen coloured Shetlands at quite a few shows in with bays, chestnuts etc.. but they havent come very far up the placings - of course that could be just to do with the conformation of the pony rather than the colour


----------



## lizzypeg (20 August 2012)

i brought this ponyfrom dd.

pic day i collected her in early april 2012



















note the amazing feet...

pic taken last weekend....













shes gone from a pony you couldn't get near as was scared of everyone...to a pony who will walk up to me in a 9 acre field and is a sweetie...though feet and leg touching are still a major trauma for her.


----------

